# Mantis Temperature Tolerance?



## samak (Jan 19, 2007)

What is the coldest temperatures that adult mantids can tolerate?


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine normally don't get lower than 70 but sometimes its a couple degrees cooler. No problems here.


----------



## Alex 1 (Jan 20, 2007)

At least 60 degrees F. However, it does make them sluggish and slows their metabolism. I heard somewhere that keeping mantids(in the case I heard, orchid males), in too cold an environment can make them sterile. Don't know if it's true though.


----------



## Orin (Jan 20, 2007)

I found an adult female Chinese earlier this winter after it had already frosted and snowed a few times. She only lived a few days.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a mismolted adult budwing mantis a while ago, i tried to end her life by putting her in the freezing, 30 minutes later, i was shock to find her alive! All tropica species can handle brief freezing temperature, but will not survive days of cold weather. However, i have heard that some species like Empusa Pennata can live though winter without food.


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

> At least 60 degrees F. However, it does make them sluggish and slows their metabolism. I heard somewhere that keeping mantids(in the case I heard, orchid males), in too cold an environment can make them sterile. Don't know if it's true though.


yes apparently it can, i got told that one too. and female ooth production after mating can apparently be affected.


----------

